# Cap d'Agde



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have been having a go at this campsite milarky down near Sete, Frontignan Plage and I have to say for 15e it's been really nice. We don't visit the seaside often but our four days here have been lovely. A superb huge pool which hardly anyone seems use and a nice pitch that's not to shady but private.

We are moving to Cap d'agde 22 miles down the coast tomorrow and there is a fair selection of sites in the acsi book but there is nothing like a recomendation. 

So anyone been to one in that area? Looking for similar. Good size pool, a pitch that's not overhung with trees and not bothered how close it is to the beach or shops etc.

I have had a look at a few of the entries in here but none of them seem to be ACSI sites. To tight to pay full wack.

747 will be pleased to know I have made full use of the showers here and I am now quite clean.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Send him info on a dump

He's had enough good luck on this trip to last a lifetime

let him see how the other half live

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been here quite a good site. 10-15 minutes stroll along estuary/riverside to sandy beach.

Plenty of shops and eating places.

Be aware there are topless sunbathers desporting themselves on the beach..........so I've been told. :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner

You've let me down   

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> Spacerunner
> 
> You've let me down
> 
> Aldra


I didn't mention the kid with raging diarrhoea being dragged down to the showers to be rinsed off :twisted:


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Camping Neptune*

Camping Neptune gets good reviews and is one site I intend to visit next year as it is very near Agde (been to Cap D'Agde, didn't like it but Agde is different). What are your thoughts on Sete? My idea for next year is to do 3 different parts of the Canal du Midi starting maybe at Toulouse, finishing at Agde but looking for other ideas for places to stay/visit.


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Be aware there are topless sunbathers desporting themselves on the beach..........so I've been told. :roll:


Thats the mild beach (so I have been told) I have heard it said, there is far more than topless on the beach if you walk too far west from Marseillan Plage. (so I have been told)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies but I Cant find Neptune in the ACSI book.

We will be off to Carcasonne at the weekend so its only for a couple of nights.

Will just have a look at whats available. There seem to be three or four together just outside Cap D'agde and three or four around the river at Agde.

This sort of place is not on our normal agenda but makes a pleasant change.

I'm no expert on campsites but cant fault the site we are on now (Tamaris, Frontignan Plage). I suspect it will be hell on earth in season though

We went to Sete today on the bike which is about 6 miles up the road. We enjoyed it. Its a real mixture of a bustling Med town with lots going on, plenty of waterside eateries and shops and a superb market mixed in with a fair bit of industry and boats of all descriptions. Superb view and werid but very interesting chapel on the hill top.

I wouldn't describe the lakes and area around as scenic, certainly not after what we have experienced over the last few months but worth a look.



aldra said:


> Send him info on a dump
> 
> He's had enough good luck on this trip to last a lifetime
> 
> ...


Yes but just think of all the superb places we have set you up for on your next trip!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

If you're just passing through on the way to Carcassonne (good ACSI site there) you might consider stopping off at the Aires at Rue Du Governeur (something like that) at Cap d' Agde. A car park, really, good services and no charge out of season - or that was the case last year at least, may have changed. Wish we were there!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wilmannie said:


> If you're just passing through on the way to Carcassonne (good ACSI site there) you might consider stopping off at the Aires at Rue Du Governeur (something like that) at Cap d' Agde. A car park, really, good services and no charge out of season - or that was the case last year at least, may have changed. Wish we were there!


Thanks will have a look but I think I read it charges until October or November.

Our fridge is still knackered on gas but works on leccy and we just stocked up at Intermarche. Still boiling down here so will need hookup for the next couple of days.

If anyone wants a look at sete and the campsite I just updated the blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk or direct link here.

Scroll for ten years to the bottom. Didnt realise it was going to end up so long. It was only supposed to be a long weekend.

http://barry1.tech.officelive.com/Summer2011.aspx


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi There,
We were in this area last summer and I have two suggestions for you

(1) Narbonne Plage, there is a really good Aire right on the beach which cost €10 per night, it holds around 100 vans.

(2) Gruisson, Ther is 3 aires in the twon , the best one is right on the edge of the port and is only a 10 min wlak to the centre of the port. cost us €7.50 per night.

Hope you enjoy

Raymond


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that

ended up on acsi site la mer soleil (something like that) it's one of those yelloh sites Which I suspect is a bit of a corporate group.

We Arent to keen but as it was the second one we tried and it was nearly midday we thought it would be ok for two nights.

Firstly there's a flipping barrier to get in with a mind of it's own. We then had to wait Ages for a person to come In a golf buggy to escort our van to our pitch which was strange as we had been allowed to walk to it to have a look.

You have to wear a dayglo yellow bracelet so they know your a proper visitor which stays on till you leave.

I managed to get into trouble in the pool (which was packed) for wearing shorts rather than speedos which I really couldn't fathom but I managed to fullfill a lifetime ambition of going down two of those big water slide things before getting chucked out.

The ride along l'herault river was nice and there are some lovely beaches, especially plage du Grau d'agde which was quiet and a nice little place.

Cap d'agde almost spelt diassaster as I left the sat nav on a bollard near the entrance to the marina and didn't discover it was missing until later right over the other side of cap d'agde. We rode back in the forlorn hope it would still be there. Amazingly it was. A few fishermen about and a few people in cars had just left it there which was lucky for us. Good to know there us a few good souls around as I would have nicked it! (joke)

haven't done Agde yet but will have a look there and the canal tomorrow.

Liked the first site at frontignan plate but to be honest I can't wait to get back to aires.

Found some great car parks for wilding by the sea but sadly most had no mh signs but quite a few allow them after september.

Cap d'agde reminds me of vlllamoura in Portugal. Ok for a look but nothing special.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Basking just along the road from you in 86f in Portriagnes. 91f yesterday. Still, we don't let sun and beautiful blue sky spoil our holiday.

A lot of German and Danish and Netherlanders motor homing here but we are in our usual HiT mobile home with ethernet connection and Sat TV and aircon. 

Sister in law arrives shortly to join us at £35 Ryanair and travelling back with us.

Don't know when we will come back but it will depend on advanced wx forecasts.

We too will go to Carcasson next week. I love that town and one day I want to stay in the hotel
inside the ramparts.

Have a brill time and safe travels.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hope there are less mozzies where you are pusser. I'm not just covered in lumps I am just one big lump.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Camping Neptune*

Hi, Neptune takes Camping Cheques not ACSI, sorry.

ps, we spent an overnight at a campsite in Cap D'Agde a couple of years ago. Really disliked the area. The following year we spent a couple of nights only a few miles away at Villeneuve Des Beziers and felt as though we were a thousand miles away - loved it.

http://www.tinascamping.com


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks and I know what you mean. Having spent hours scooting round the area today, pockets of it are nice and I imagine the time if year makes a difference. I think tomorrow will be a day on the beach having and a trip to agde and the canal du midi then off to carcasonne on Saturday or Sunday when the weather is supposed to break.

I imagine this place is dull as dishwater without sunshine. Still tomorrow is a superb forecast an we have found a superb quiet beach to while away the last of the med sun.


----------

